# New Arrival De Jure Sanguinas w/Foreign WIfe



## alanandmariel (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello, 

I'll be arriving in Italy in the next couple months with my foreign (non-EU) citizen wife. 

I am De Jure Sanguinas citizen, with a United States state pension income ( not federal, from an individual state) and Social security retirement pension totalling about $18,000 USD. (15k state pension and 3K social security) 

Questions:

1) Anyone know what I need to walk into doctor's office and get seen? And after my wife gets permission, what's approx the fee going to be for her to be eligible? 

2) Anyone know what my ballpark income taxes will be on that income ?

3) Will my wife automatically be eligible to work in Italy upon arrival, doing something like child care or house cleaning? 

4) Any cities/areas lknow for having more English speaking helpful immigration officials so I can get her status adjusted ASAP? I know ASAP is relative in Italy lol, but I want to help reduce stress on her. 

5) I have a USA motorcycle license and a Philippines one, it seems Italy has a treaty with Philippines so I don't have to take the test in Italy. Once I get a codice fiscale is it hard to buy and register a MC, hopefull a used one from a dealer? 

Thanks.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

alanandmariel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'll be arriving in Italy in the next couple months with my foreign (non-EU) citizen wife.
> 
> ...


This link may help on the health front. http://www.archeo.salute.gov.it/imgs/C_17_opuscoliPoster_128_allegato.pdf, it may be a little out of date.
Tax starts at 23% .
Not too sure about your wife working....
Main tourist areas may have someone with some English, but really you need Italian. It can take months to sort, but your wife should be okay as your dependant.
Getting a motor cycle should be no problem and likely a dealer can sort the registration, but it will cost. Think you will also have to change your licence within a certain period (year?). I thought there was no agreement with the USA, but could be wrong, perhaps it was Canada?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I have been told that the entry and residence requirements for the non-EU spouse of an Italian citizen are basically the same as for the non-EU spouse of an EU citizen. This is the information sheet available through the vistoperitalia website: http://vistoperitalia.esteri.it/Moduli/en/Informativa familiari UE.pdf

See also the FAQ for "Entry into Italy" and click on the item for What do I need to apply for a visa as the family member of an Italian?
Cheers,
Bev


----------

